# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  Μπούχτισα με το Cisco Configuration Professional! Μετά τι;

## svizi

Καλησπέρα,

ότι λέει ο τίτλος. Έφτασε μάλλον η στιγμή να προχωρήσω σε cli.  :RTFM: 
Από που ξεκινάμε όμως; 
Χρειάζομαι τα βασικά. Στήσιμο firewall, nat και στην συνέχεια dmz.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## JohnF

Το CCP σου δίνει την επιλογή , μόλις κάνεις κάποια ρύθμιση να δεις και τον κώδικα στον οποίο αντιστοιχεί. Μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις από εκεί για να δεις κάποια βασικά.

----------


## SfH

Δες εδώ πως να βρεις το documentation για το προϊόν που έχεις και ξεκίνα το διάβασμα  :Smile:

----------


## dark0r

ccna certification  :Wink:

----------


## svizi

Το CCNA όντως δίνει τέτοιου είδους γνώση; Επειδή έχω το πρώτο βιβλίο (icdn1) και είναι γενικού ενδιαφέροντος.

----------


## Ingenius

Το ICND1 είναι γενικές αρχές δικτύωσης με βασικές εντολές σε CLI. Εξαρτάται πάντα από το μηχανήμά σου και τα features που έχει το IOS σου

----------


## purpleaura

www.cisco.com  :Wink:

----------


## Tarlicious

> Το CCNA όντως δίνει τέτοιου είδους γνώση; Επειδή έχω το πρώτο βιβλίο (icdn1) και είναι γενικού ενδιαφέροντος.


 Εάν εχεις καλές γνώσεις TCP/IP πας στο επόμενο. Γενικά πάντως καλό είναι, ακόμα και να έχεις τις γνώσεις, να κάνεις ένα πέρασμα για να δείς τα basic που ισως να θεωρείς δεδομένα.

----------


## SfH

> Εάν εχεις καλές γνώσεις TCP/IP πας στο επόμενο. Γενικά πάντως καλό είναι, ακόμα και να έχεις τις γνώσεις, να κάνεις ένα πέρασμα για να δείς τα basic που ισως να θεωρείς δεδομένα.


Στο παλιό icnd1, ναι. Το καινούριο έχει πολύ πρακτική μέσα.

----------


## purpleaura

Γενικά αρχίζεις από το να μάθεις *ΠΟΛΥ* καλά το TCP/IP (IPv4 και πρέπει να ασχοληθείς και με IPv6) και πως δουλεύουν τα διάφορα applications (ftp, telnet, www κ.τ.λ.). Για TCP/IP αυτό είναι πολύ καλό βίβλιο (κλασσικό στο χώρο). Μέτα, προχωράς στο configuration.

----------


## vOOz

ενας χαρακτηρας αρκει για να μαθεις cli: "?"

----------

